# Not happy in my marriage



## Lsww (Aug 27, 2021)

I’ve not been happy in my marriage for a while now. I’ve aired my feelings and things have not improved. I feel guilty for our 10 month old that if I say I want a divorce it’ll ruin her childhood. I just want what’s best for myself and my daughter & I know I need to be happy to give her a good life… I’m just not happy with my husband anymore. Any tips / help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hplove (Jan 19, 2021)

We need more info.... , Once you have a baby a lot of things change and you and your husband need to change with it.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Sounds like postnatal depression, fairly common and usually an easy fix by your GP.
Don't wait, go along to your GP right away.








Postnatal depression | Royal College of Psychiatrists


Information on post-natal depression, its causes and how you can seek help




www.rcpsych.ac.uk


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

What do you mean you are not happy? 

Marriage is work. It's not a fairy tale. Nobody is happy all the time. 

What is it, specifically, that you want that he's not giving you? You can't be vague. If you want him to do the dishes say so. If you want date nights plan them. 

You are as happy as you chose to be. So what are you willing to do to make this work?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lsww said:


> I’ve not been happy in my marriage for a while now. I’ve aired my feelings and things have not improved. I feel guilty for our 10 month old that if I say I want a divorce it’ll ruin her childhood. I just want what’s best for myself and my daughter & I know I need to be happy to give her a good life… I’m just not happy with my husband anymore. Any tips / help is greatly appreciated.


Then why did you have a kid with him? Was your plan to have a kid and bounce? How long have you two been married?


----------



## Skookaroo (Jul 12, 2021)

I’m sorry you’re struggling. What about your marriage makes you unhappy? Could all of it revolve around disrupted hormones or significant life changes y’all have been through with a new baby? What have you tried so far to resolve issues? There’s not enough information provided for anyone to give helpful advice.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lsww said:


> I’ve not been happy in my marriage for a while now. I’ve aired my feelings and things have not improved. I feel guilty for our 10 month old that if I say I want a divorce it’ll ruin her childhood. I just want what’s best for myself and my daughter & I know I need to be happy to give her a good life… I’m just not happy with my husband anymore. Any tips / help is greatly appreciated.


If you're not happy with your husband, it's only a short matter of time before your young child feels the tension in your home and is not happy either. The big consideration here is how are you going to make a living when you have a young baby at home that somebody needs to be with full time? If you already have that covered because I friend or relative is perfectly capable of taking that over for you then by all means go ahead and get out of the marriage. 

Otherwise you're going to have to wait just long enough for the child to be able to be enrolled in daycare and be with your husband 50% of the time. Please take my advice and when you do leave and sister husband has 50/50 joint custody so that you can have a proper career and life and share total responsibility for the child and he will have to make the same sacrifices you do as far as her care while you're both trying to work. 

I don't know what age you can put your child in daycare where you're at but unless you already have a sitter in place you probably will have to wait until that age. Meanwhile if I were you and not knowing anything about whether you are already qualified for a good job, I would use that time to take some online courses and get yourself qualified so that you can get right to work if you're not already.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Lsww said:


> I’ve not been happy in my marriage for a while now. I’ve aired my feelings and things have not improved. I feel guilty for our 10 month old that if I say I want a divorce it’ll ruin her childhood. I just want what’s best for myself and my daughter & I know I need to be happy to give her a good life… I’m just not happy with my husband anymore. Any tips / help is greatly appreciated.


Really need more details. 
Did your unhappiness start before or after you got pregnant? 
What are some of the things that make you unhappy? 
How did you communicate it to your husband?
What was his response?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lsww said:


> I’ve not been happy in my marriage for a while now. I’ve aired my feelings and things have not improved. I feel guilty for our 10 month old that if I say I want a divorce it’ll ruin her childhood. I just want what’s best for myself and my daughter & I know I need to be happy to give her a good life… I’m just not happy with my husband anymore. Any tips / help is greatly appreciated.


What's wrong? Could counselling help?


----------

